
No Friction – Bad Earthquake - tribonet
http://www.tribonet.org/earthquakes-can-make-thrust-faults-open-violently-and-snap-shut-caltech/
======
woliveirajr
> “The findings demonstrate the value of experimentation and observation.
> Computer models can only be as realistic as their built-in assumptions allow
> them to be.”

So, results were discarded previously when they were against one of those
hard-coded limits of the simulation?

It's kind of funny, because if a simulation produces some results, I'd expect
it to be analyzed, and eventual odds would result in new discoveries or in
optimizations of the model with input parameters being better analyzed.

~~~
tribonet
I guess that is what they meant as well.

